# Welche DVB-S Karte ist zu empfehlen?

## Klaus Meier

Also ich bin umgezogen und habe jetzt Sattelit anstelle von Kabel. Und Internet bekomme ich erst morgen und kann mich deshalb kaum informieren.

Zur Auswahl stehen eigentlich zwei Karten. Einmal die KNC One. Scheint problemlos zu laufen und ist günstig, Nachteile: Keine Fernbedienung und hier im Ort nicht zu bekommen.

Nächste Karte:  WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus. Soll ja unter Gentoo laufen, etwas teurer, dafür Fernbedienung und ich kann sie gleich mitnehmen.

Ansonsten noch:  WinTV-NOVA-HD-S2. Kann DVB-S2 für wenig mehr Geld. Soll aber keinen Videotext haben und über Treiber für Linux habe ich auch noch nichts gefunden.

Besonders bei der WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus ist ja die Windowssoftware total verpißt. Wie eigentlich immer bei Hauppauge. Unter unter Gentoo laufen sie dann meistens ganz brauchbar. (Wie soll ich es ohne Internet mit Gentoo ans Laufen bekommen?)

Würde mich am meisten interessieren, ob die WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus problemlos läuft, auch mit Videotext. Als Programm kommen wohl in erster Linie Kaffeine und VDR in Frage. Gibt es auch für Gnome ein brauchbares Programm für DVB-S?

Ach so, noch eine Sache, habe zur Zeit eine Technotrend S2-3200. Die hatte ich mir aber eingentlich nur auf die Schnelle von Saturn geholt, damit ich was zu sehen habe, wollte sie eigentlich innerhalb der 14 Tage wieder zurückbringen, weil sie auch 150 Euro gekostet hat. Da wollte weder die Karte noch die Fernbedienung unter Linux. Läuft auch unter Windows mehr schlecht als recht. Also wenn sie unter Gentoo super läuft, dann behalte ich sie eventuell.

----------

## Dragonix

Also die 3200 (bzw SkyStar HD) läuft unter win egtl ganz brauchbar - und Linuxtreiber solls angeblich (zumindest für DVB-S) schon geben - nungut, bei mir geht er nicht...

Wie wärs sonst mit der SkyStar2? Mit etwas Glück bekommst du eine, deren IR-Empfänger an den COM Port kommt - läuft dann echt leicht mit LIRC (oder WinLIRC) - die neueren haben afaik einen USB-IR Empfänger, wie weit der mit LIRC / irgendeineranderen Software läuft weiss ich nicht, ich vermute aber, dass der sich als "normales" USB-HID Device meldet und dementsprechend auch laufen sollte.. Teletext können alle - die Software muss den aus dem Stream entpacken. Allerdings wusst ich nicht, dass das Kaffeine kann...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Also die 3200 (bzw SkyStar HD) läuft unter win egtl ganz brauchbar - und Linuxtreiber solls angeblich (zumindest für DVB-S) schon geben - nungut, bei mir geht er nicht...

 Was für einen Treiber hast du denn verwendet? Die FB rührt sich bei mir unter lirc auch nicht.

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Wie wärs sonst mit der SkyStar2? Mit etwas Glück bekommst du eine, deren IR-Empfänger an den COM Port kommt - läuft dann echt leicht mit LIRC (oder WinLIRC) - die neueren haben afaik einen USB-IR Empfänger, wie weit der mit LIRC / irgendeineranderen Software läuft weiss ich nicht, ich vermute aber, dass der sich als "normales" USB-HID Device meldet und dementsprechend auch laufen sollte.. Teletext können alle - die Software muss den aus dem Stream entpacken. Allerdings wusst ich nicht, dass das Kaffeine kann...

 So wie ich gelesen habe gibt es von der eine neue Version, die nicht mehr unter Linux funkt...

----------

## Dragonix

Die neuste die ich kenn ist die SkyStar2 *HD* - die läuft vermutlich sicher nicht unter Linux. Aber bei der normalen SkyStar 2 würds mich wundern wenns eine neuere als die SkyStar2 Revision 2.6 gibt.

 *Quote:*   

> Was für einen Treiber hast du denn verwendet? Die FB rührt sich bei mir unter lirc auch nicht.  

 

Keine Ahnung - ich weiss blos das ein modprobe unweigerlich mit einem totalen Sytemcrash verbunden war, deswegen fand ichs auch nicht soo interessant. Die Fernbedienung hab ich nie probiert.

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-S2_PCI_Cards << hier ist sie nun auch als "Experimental Supported" gelistet - als ich den Treiber ausprobiert hab wars das noch nicht, bzw die Seite sah ganz anders aus. Ich probiers evtl mal wieder...

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, habe mir jetzt die WinTV-NOVA-HD-S2 geholt und bin total begeistert. Ist von den drei Karten, die ich jetzt getestet habe die mit Abstand beste. Läuft unter Windows sehr stabil und die Software ist auch ganz nett. Dann wird es wohl unter Gentoo auch nicht schlechter werden. Und unter Gentoo wird sie wohl auch bald laufen. Auf alle Fälle, die Hardware kann man voll empfehlen.

----------

## ICortezI

Unter Gentoo sind die Treiber noch nen bischen nen Gefrickel. Aber mit der Anleitung hier http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=71948&threadview=1&hilight=&hilightuser=0&sid=743e44e8f8024c717d1c70d37c97469a

gings dann.

Funktioniert jetzt ohne Probleme. Benutzt zum schaun Kaffeine.Timeshift, Recording etc geht auch alles ohne Probleme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ICortezI wrote:*   

> Unter Gentoo sind die Treiber noch nen bischen nen Gefrickel. Aber mit der Anleitung hier http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=71948&threadview=1&hilight=&hilightuser=0&sid=743e44e8f8024c717d1c70d37c97469a
> 
> gings dann.
> 
> Funktioniert jetzt ohne Probleme. Benutzt zum schaun Kaffeine.Timeshift, Recording etc geht auch alles ohne Probleme.

 

Danke für den Tip. Dann werde ich mich da mal dran machen. Absolut genial, dachte, ich müsste noch etwas auf das Vergnügen unter Gentoo warten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na das sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Kaffeine zeigt den DVB-Client und VDR läßt sich auch starten. Nun zu den Problemen: Sendersuchlauf dauert im Kaffeine 2 Sekunden und findet nichts. Wie muß man den den konfigurieren? Habe beim NetzwerkClient und bei der DVB-Übertragung jeweils 127.0.0.1 angegeben, ist das richtig? Oder soll man das ganz weglassen?

Des weiteren meckert jetzt arts bei Starten, dass es das Device nicht öffnen kann. Und beim booten kommt die Meldung: 

```
modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device
```

So, jetzt habe ich noch etwas mit make menuconfig rumgespielt, jetzt sind die Fehlermeldungen beide weg. Aber nun zeigt Kaffeine keine DVB-Karte mehr.

Und weiter geht es. Unter Windows habe ich zur Zeit auch keinen Empfang. Na dann kann ich lange nach Sendern suchen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na das sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Kaffeine zeigt den DVB-Client und VDR läßt sich auch starten. Nun zu den Problemen: Sendersuchlauf dauert im Kaffeine 2 Sekunden und findet nichts. Wie muß man den den konfigurieren? Habe beim NetzwerkClient und bei der DVB-Übertragung jeweils 127.0.0.1 angegeben, ist das richtig? Oder soll man das ganz weglassen?
> 
> Des weiteren meckert jetzt arts bei Starten, dass es das Device nicht öffnen kann. Und beim booten kommt die Meldung: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A. Am besten nimmst du Module. Achtest darauf das der dmesg Eintrag richtig erkannt wird. Und alle Module zu deiner Karte richtig geladen werden.

B. Verwendet man am besten make menuconfig um die Module zu setzen. Und Editiert nicht einfach in der .config Datei rum. (nur so am Rande erwähnt).

C. Diese Netzwerk-Sache brauchst du für Kaffeine nur wenn du TV streamen willst und es von einem anderen PC aus gucken. Der keine eigene Karte hat. Wenn du das nicht willst gar nicht erst einrichten :)

D. Erkennt kaffeine das Device nicht. Gibt es Probleme mit dem Modul. Erkennt Kaffeine nur DVB-T und nicht DVB-S dann hast du die Falschen Module drin ;)

F. Unter Kaffeine muss man vor dem Suchlauf auch den Satelieten wählen den man Ansprechen will! Also z.B. Astra-irgendwas (ich kann grad nicht nachschaun hab meinen grad aus)

G. Wenn das unter Windows auch nicht geht? Ist die Karte vllt nicht richtig drin oder jemand hat am Kabel gezogen usw..? Kann sein das du das Kabel nochmal neu "auffrickeln, abpitschen und den Kopf von dem Kabel richtig aufsetzen" musst Und darauf achten das die äußere "Stahlwolle" ordentlich von dem inneren "Kupfer-Pin" getrennt ist weil es sonst zu einem Kurzschluss kommt und du hast kein Signal. ;)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bin noch etwas am basteln. Umgezogen, Sattelit und Internet seit Samstag, da geht noch nicht alles so geplant. Unter Windows geht es inzwischen wieder.

Was hast du denn bei make menuconfig gesetzt? Nur eine einzige Sache bei dem Treiber? Ich hab da auch noch das dazugehörige Audiomodul versucht. Schreib doch mal, wie du es konfiguriert hast.

Muß man noch was im Kernel setzen? Da hab ich alles rausgeworfen, was zu DVB gehört.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, nach einigem Gebastel habe ich jetzt unter Windows ständig Empfang. Habe da noch etwas mit make menuconfig rumgebastelt.

Jetzt bin ich bei folgendem Ergebnis: Kaffeine erkennt eine DBV-Karte. Senderscan bei Astra dauert eine Sekunde und findet nichts. Senderscan bei Hotbird dauert 10 Minuten und findet auch nichts.

Des weiteren, was muß man denn bei der Fernbedienung machen, ist doch die gleiche wie bei der PVR350, aber mit den Einstellungen bekomme ich sie nicht ans Laufen.

----------

